# Nicotine not addictive? Yeah right!



## AllenKobe (22/12/14)

Hi Guys

It often comes up in replies to posts that nicotine is not addictive, or that there are studies that suggest that it isn't. I find that rather strange, to me it has DENIAL written all over it. I know there are substances other than nicotine that may also be addictive which explains why it is so difficult to quit smoking. However, I am still convinced nicotine is the main culprit. If nicotine is not addictive surely it must be possible to stop vaping cold turkey? How many of you would be able to do that? I know I couldn't. I know smoking addiction is a complex thing but I can't imagine having to go without my nic. Quitting vaping is definitely not on my radar at the moment, and probably not ever.

How do you feel about this?


----------



## free3dom (22/12/14)

I don't want to quit vaping, whether that is due to the nicotine or not is irrelevant to me. I don't think that just because it is difficult to quit implies nicotine is highly addictive and I have not (and never will) test this scientifically so I won't even venture a guess. That said, the psychological aspects of addiction are very hard to break - just ask anyone who's ever given up an addiction, the mental need to do it remains long after the physical need has gone.

So whether or not nicotine is (or is not) addictive, is an answer that only science (with "proper" studies) can definitively answer, and any and all discussion by laymen (such as myself) on the subject is pure speculation. The results from studies performed so far seem to indicate that it is not the nicotine addiction that is causing smokers to keep on vaping because most non-smokers who vape can easily give it up and have very little craving for nicotine after doing so - but again there have not been large sample long duration studies so it's really not definitive.

It's an interesting question (which I would love if answered scientifically), but not one I think can be answered by those of us who are passionately vaping

Reactions: Like 2 | Can relate 1


----------



## Andre (22/12/14)

Have you read any of those studies or are you just going on gut feel here? The point the studies do make is that to the non-smoker nicotine is not addictive. For the ex-smoker the situation is different as tobacco rewires the brain. By definition "addictive" means harmful and means progressively using more. Nicotine harmful? Probably not more than caffeine. And have you ever heard of a vaper going up in nic strength?

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 3 | Winner 2


----------



## zadiac (22/12/14)

AllenKobe said:


> Hi Guys
> 
> It often comes up in replies to posts that nicotine is not addictive, or that there are studies that suggest that it isn't. I find that rather strange, to me it has DENIAL written all over it. I know there are substances other than nicotine that may also be addictive which explains why it is so difficult to quit smoking. However, I am still convinced nicotine is the main culprit. If nicotine is not addictive surely it must be possible to stop vaping cold turkey? How many of you would be able to do that? I know I couldn't. I know smoking addiction is a complex thing but I can't imagine having to go without my nic. Quitting vaping is definitely not on my radar at the moment, and probably not ever.
> 
> How do you feel about this?



You have just traded one habit for another (less harmful one). Habits on their own are addictive. If you've done something for years, it's hard to break that habit, no matter what it is.
With vaping you still retain most of the physical movements you had with smoking, like bringing the device to your mouth, dragging on it, inhaling and exhaling and also the satisfaction it gives you of doing that.
I'm not saying nicotine has nothing to do with it, but like Andre said, because you're an ex-smoker, your brain was "re-wired" so to speak and that's why you can't break the habit completely, no matter how it changed.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Alex (22/12/14)

I can promise you that as a huge coffee addict, I would have a much harder time giving up coffee than vaping. Seriously.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## zadiac (22/12/14)

Andre said:


> I think he is describing a normal Marlboro tobacco cigarette, but describes it from a vaper's perspective.





Alex said:


> I can promise you that as a huge coffee addict, I would have a much harder time giving up coffee than vaping. Seriously.



I think I can testify to that....lol

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## free3dom (22/12/14)

Alex said:


> I can promise you that as a huge coffee addict, I would have a much harder time giving up coffee than vaping. Seriously.



I'd rather give up a kidney than either coffee or nicotine - I do love my *-ine*(s)

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Arthster (22/12/14)

One thing that I have to note on this. I started vaping on 18mg. Latley 12mg is a little to much for me. Even if Nictotine is the main adictive culprit or not, To me it seems that vaping is getting me off of nicotine. 

Will I stop vaping... 

Hell no

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## free3dom (22/12/14)

Arthster said:


> One thing that I have to note on this. I started vaping on 18mg. Latley 12mg is a little to much for me. Even if Nictotine is the main adictive culprit or not, To me it seems that vaping is getting me off of nicotine.
> 
> Will I stop vaping...
> 
> Hell no



While I agree with you in some ways, I do think that going lower on more powerful devices actually deliver the same (or higher) overall nic into your bloodstream...it definitely does for me as I have moved from 30ml per month at first to 100+ml per month and get better delivery on the higher end devices (hence all the semi-Silvers) 

I do not believe that I need to reduce my nicotine intake as I have had no negative effects from it (Silver's not included)...I drink a stload coffee too...and I haven't felt this good in years so....bring it on nicotine

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Arthster (22/12/14)

free3dom said:


> While I agree with you in some ways, I do think that going lower on more powerful devices actually deliver the same (or higher) overall nic into your bloodstream...it definitely does for me as I have moved from 30ml per month at first to 100+ml per month and get better delivery on the higher end devices (hence all the semi-Silvers)
> 
> I do not believe that I need to reduce my nicotine intake as I have had no negative effects from it (Silver's not included)...I drink a stload coffee too...and I haven't felt this good in years so....bring it on nicotine



That is actually very true. better quality vape = better Nic delivery.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## free3dom (22/12/14)

Arthster said:


> That is actually very true. better quality vape = better Nic delivery.



Feeeeeel the burn baby

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Arthster (22/12/14)

free3dom said:


> Feeeeeel the burn baby



I am still getting use to the burn. I have a powder puff for a throat.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## free3dom (22/12/14)

Arthster said:


> I am still getting use to the burn. I have a powder puff for a throat.



LOL, you should try a strawberry shortcake juice 

I think my throat has mini orgasms every time I take a vape...especially when it remembers the unfiltered tobacco smoke I used to tar it with

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 2


----------



## Arthster (22/12/14)

free3dom said:


> LOL, you should try a strawberry shortcake juice
> 
> I think my throat has mini orgasms every time I take a vape...especially when it remembers the unfiltered tobacco smoke I used to tar it with



I have some of Vape Kings Strawberry Cream. when ever I long for the good old days when going to Wimpy with my folks on a Saturday I drop a few drops of that. put on a pop shop album and I'm good to go for trip down memory lane.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Gazzacpt (22/12/14)

Imho nicotine is not nearly as addictive as folks make it out to be. 

Remember analogs have plenty additives to "enhance" the smoking experience. There is a study on that. Tobacco companies at one stage purposefully added some chemicals to make it more addictive, they found out said sorry and probably added other chemicals.

Now onto my personal experience. When smoking I would need that fix at set intervals and get grumpy and agitated if I didn't get it. With vaping I can not have a vape for a good few hours and not feel like I need a "fix". I'd be doing something and go hey when last did I have a toot. Not omg I need a vape NOW. In a year I have also dropped my nic level in my juice from 18mg to 6mg and I'm starting to go through less juice. 

So is nic addictive? Probably, like sugar and caffeine is addictive. Is it as highly addictive as the anti smoking crowd make it out to be? I would say no.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## Arthster (22/12/14)

Gazzacpt said:


> Imho nicotine is not nearly as addictive as folks make it out to be.
> 
> Remember analogs have plenty additives to "enhance" the smoking experience. There is a study on that. Tobacco companies at one stage purposefully added some chemicals to make it more addictive, they found out said sorry and probably added other chemicals.
> 
> ...



I have to agree with that. I started a new Job in January this year. and one of the things that I struggled with was the smoke breaks. I support stock brokers so I can't just jump up and go smoke. since I started vaping I can easily sit for 2 - 4 and not vape. 9 times out of 10 my manger or one of my co workers will actually invite me for a smoke break and that's when I have that "Oh ja" moment.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## AllenKobe (23/12/14)

free3dom Thank you! I am agree with you!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BigGuy (23/12/14)

Personally I vape some juices that have no nic in them and can vape them for a few weeks with no nic and have no withdrawls. For me I think its the habbit of having something in the hands for me and the sensation of smoking. But hey im no doctor or scientist if they say its addictive then I have to take their word on it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Yusuf Cape Vaper (23/12/14)

Like @BigGuy said, the habit is the bigger addiction. I seldom Vape during the day. Some days I go without it completely. But once I start blowing a cloud or two, it then becomes difficult to stop. But that's my opinion


----------

